# Fun Poll



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Hey guys,

Just wanted to have a bit of fun here. Hoping to hear funny stories! ;D

Post away!

AT


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

I'll give you a few answers for my vote:

According to everyone who stays behind in my house when I leave, he will stand by the door and cry for 10-15 minutes.

He will do anything in his power to figure out how to dismantle or shuffle through the gate of my car to come and sit in the passenger front seat with me. (I had to bolt my gate in the car to prevent him from either bring it down, or squeeze through it and get to the front seat... he still has been able to get through without bringing it down).

Will not let me go to the washroom without being in eye contact with me. If not there will be some major crying. 
This leads to awkward moments!!

Will not let me watch tv without being on top of me,... nevermind besides me...

These are just but a few examples... I'll post more as they come up.. but basically, I'm left with the feeling that I don't think anyone or anything has ever loved me like W!  (don't tell the gf now... hahah)


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Can't vote - we have 2 V's 

Skyy adores my husband, she is madly in love with him and will do anything for him.

Max is my boy


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Ruby is IN LOVE with my husband. You cannot say the word "daddy" without her freaking out. 

But....my husband got in the family business and doing taxes so it is his first tax season. We don't see him much since he works insane hours. Ruby has really clung to me these past few weeks. 

Once the end of spring/ summer are here it will flip back to my husband since he will have time off.


----------



## ZDOGSMOM (Sep 15, 2012)

Ziva 3 1/2 - loves dad but is my girl thru and thru... she is like an extension of me.... Baby Izzy (only here 10 days so far) also loves her dad but looks as if she too will be a part of me!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Without a doubt. 
We cannot compete with other dogs.... Vizsla girls followed by Labs and Golden retrievers are his absolute favorite. Won't entirely ditch me, though. 

At home they are totally glued to us, equally. Because we trained, disciplined and gave equal affection. Lovely animals. 

At the beginning we faced disaster, since no one wanted the dog except me. The first six months it was only me and the dog. Perfect, as far as I was concerned because there was no one to spoil him. No one interfered with his training and as Sammy progressed, ppl started to take notice and joined... At two years old, Sam is shared equally between family members. 

 happy ending. ... _Ende gut, alles gut._ 
\/


----------



## smurfette (Jan 14, 2013)

Dugo is a total mummy's boy  and I obviously love that - my husband every now and again mentions that we got the perfect type of dog for me as he lies on top of me, loves to be carried around - even throws back his head in relaxation (at 16 kg this may not last much longer) and follows me literally everywhere! 

My husband earned serious brownie points for helping with the broken toe and subsequent pressure sores but this earned him only about 5 minutes attention away from me.

But boy does he milk the fact that I love him loving me .... difficult to be stern and say no to that face :


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

Anyone ever played dog roulette??
When me and my husband walk the dogs together, if its a big open area we drop the leads on the floor ( no calling or looking back til you're quite away apart),and walk in opposite directions >: ;D
My v's follow me but Willow looks from me to him and from him to me! she's really torn for a few minutes, but always follows me.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Bailey is my boy and Chloe is my wife's girl.
RBD
P.S. folks from London. We found your bridge.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Riley is mama's girl & Cooper is daddy's boy. I love it because we each have our own V to cuddle.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

My two girls are completely daddy's girls...he spoils them rotten!  I'm the strict one and make them earn everything


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

RubyRoo said:


> But....my husband got in the family business and doing taxes so it is his first tax season. We don't see him much since he works insane hours. Ruby has really clung to me these past few weeks.


Ruby, we're in the same boat. My boyfriend and I both do taxes (we're both crazy) but my tax season will be significantly less crazy than my boyfriend's and I shouldn't be working many additional hours than I currently do as I just started at a smaller firm. I'm beyond interested to see how Haeden does with this. Right now boyfriend is studying for the CPA exam and our boy will not leave him alone. He has to be on his lap, over the computer, nose in the books, toy in his mouth all over him at all times. I'm wondering if his attachment will change after he's MIA for 3 months or if he'll just be more needy of me. I guess it will be interesting for both of us!

Prior to boyfriend studying Haeden was my dog through and through. In the last few weeks I feel like he's forgotten about me and is a daddy's boy suddenly. At night he still curls up with me and has to fall asleep with his head on my chest or neck which I love!


----------

